# SWF RIDE



## mudslinger4 (Mar 7, 2011)

this sunday going out to cook brown, anyone been out there, it should be wet, hope to see some people..


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Thought it was closed down now we r riding north port tomm if ya wanna join


----------



## mudslinger4 (Mar 7, 2011)

What did you think of northport.. i think its all right i was out there last weekend..


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Had a blast today def is wet have fun tomm at cnb


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

tonka - wish I could have made it out w/ ya'll, just had too much left to do getting the bike ready. 

We went out to 82 around 7pm Sat even and stayed till around midnight when the FD & PD showed up due to some overly big camp fires & under-age partying. 


Is there any place around with any real mud right now, or is it all just water riding?


----------



## mudslinger4 (Mar 7, 2011)

didnt get to ride at c/b it was so flooded i couldnt get off the main road to park any were an i wasnt leaving my truck on the road.. sucked.. couldnt see nothen but water.. went somewere else my buddy new of an it was just as flooded, were they parked at before it was over my wheelers floor boards..
northport has waterey mud.. we get a big group out there then we can make some good holes... but no one will go in the canals (ditches) with us..scared i geuss...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

We went pretty much everywhere in np some canals are like 15 ft and I ain't sinking a brute in that now a Honda is a different story


----------



## mudslinger4 (Mar 7, 2011)

hondas float... lol, naw these holes no ones ever been in an you cant see them from a trail will one you can.. there not the main canals with the briges over them..
one weekend will have to get a ride together...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah im down to ride hey slinger by any chance you got some tie rods for a honda you have laying around i need a pair


----------



## mudslinger4 (Mar 7, 2011)

no i dont have any, but ill ask my buddy he may have some, if your having play in the handle bar its the bearing at the bottom of stearing stem..


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

No I broke a whole tie rod


----------



## mudslinger4 (Mar 7, 2011)

dam.....


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

tonka - IIRC you broke the shaft? - I have some loose ends, they're not perfect but functional.


I figured CB would be under w/ all the rains we've had lately. 82 is rideable, still some good dry trails along with the water pits. - I'm sure there's mud out in the cypress fields, but w/ standing water 2+ ft on top of it I ain't risking drowning a $10k wheeler.


----------

